# Overall performance for an older skiff



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I have a 75' johnson, and my question is how can I make her perform to the best of her abilities. My main problem is the bow , after on plane, wants to dive. I put a dulphin on and although it helps, I can only do 20-22mph before it gets really wet. And she can do over 30, no problem.

I'm curious, if cause she is older, maybe shes' just not designed for those kinda speeds. I have the pin in the second hole from the back, any more and she starts to porpoise. Would a jackplate and trim-tabs help immensely? Our do I just need one and not the other? Do jackplates only help to run more shallow?

Sorry, I just have absolutely no idea how to fine tune a boat. My roots are wading and kayaking, now I'm just trying to figure out this skiff thing.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Oops, sorry mods, meant to put this in general discussion. I apologize.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Balancing the load is everything, just like on a yak.
Don't want it stern heavy, you'll end up squatting the hull.
Don't want it bow heavy or you end up plowing.
Shift weight around until the boat sits level at the dock.
That means with people aboard too! Then go test ride.
I like power trim tabs on any hull used to travel more than 5 minutes from the ramp.
Jack plates are for those who just like bolting stuff on their new toy
and who want that last 1/2 mph, not needed for a fishing skiff.


Post some pictures of y'er boat and then y'er post will be in the right place.
Add pics as you make changes...we need the boat pron...


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Thanks Brett, I didn't think I needed a jackplate. I've experimented with weight distibrution, and I still have the problem. I suppose I'll have to see if trim tabs help the situation.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Trim tabs are a great addition. I would go with either a set of Lencos or Bennetts electric. I would steer away from the self adjusting. They are a lot cheaper but you would not benefit as much. As far as a jackplate goes, it's personal preference. I personally like being able to fine tune my motor depth on the fly. It helps a lot while on the flats. With the right prop, I can run super shallow but then again that's not for everyone. I gained +/- 4 mph which is not a lot but helps..


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Trim tabs won't help plowing.
Bow is already down, need to lift it up.
If shifting weight didn't help,
then I'd be looking at trim angle on the outboard.
May be trimmed in too close to the transom.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I've have adjusted the engine pin, I have it on the second to last. I tried it on the furthest pin and it porpoised. If the trim tabs won't help lift the bow, then I don't really need them I guess. If weight distribution is the only solution, then I'll have to eat alot more cheeseburgers.
Thanks for the help guys I appreciate it. And if anyone else has had a similar boat with the same problem, please let me know if or how you solved it.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

you may want to check the hull for a "hook",this will cause the boat to bow steer and be "bow heavy"...
this situation can be caused by a trailer without proper support,or,if the boat was blocked improperly and allowed to sit for an extended period of time like that...

tabs,jack plates,etc,these will not help this situation...sounds like what you've got...


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> you may want to check the hull for a "hook",this will cause the boat to bow steer and be "bow heavy"...
> this situation can be caused by a trailer without proper support,or,if the boat was blocked improperly and allowed to sit for an extended period of time like that...
> 
> tabs,jack plates,etc,these will not help this situation...sounds like what you've got...


 Like the hull is krowned up? If that's what you mean, then I believe you are correct. Is there a way to fix this? I didn't really pay alot for the boat, actually it was pretty much just the engine. The boat and trailer kind of just came with it.


----------



## tliner (Apr 4, 2011)

you may be able to look at a bow lifting prop, I believe a evinrude raker has bow lift properties


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Does going one pin out on the motor still have the proposing with the dolphfin? Trim tabs might help with the proposing as well. Very expensive to test that theory though.

If you can see a crown in your boat, you might want to look for another cheap skiff to put your motor on.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I X 1000 the hook in the hull theory.
Trim tabs wont help, nor a jackplate or a bow lifting prop..
First thing i would do is buy the longest straight edge i could get (harbor freight)
And crawl under the boat with the straight edge and run it from bow to stern in the last 5 feet or so of the boat towards the transom. Check in 2 inch increments from the starboard all the way to the keel, then from the keel all the way to the port. You want to see very minimal gaps between the hull and straightedge, if any...
Alot of boat manufactures put a small hook in the hull for running characteristics.
I dislike it, i can drive a boat better than the boat can drive me


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys. It sounds like "it is, what it is" kinda thing. I don't really travel more than a mile or 2 under throttle, so I can deal with the slower speeds for a while. I was just hoping to get the max performance from her, but she definately has a hook. Maybe I'll consider a Shadowcast or similar style skiff in the future. Thanks again guys.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a 81, 14ft Wenzel skiff (very similar to yours) with the same problem. The solution that worked for me was to take off the dolphin/hydrofoil and put the motor on second or third pin depending on load. The dolphin was just making the problem worst on my boat by lifting the stern and shoving the bow into the water even more. Now she runs right at 30mph with only a 15hp.


----------



## truckermt (Feb 2, 2011)

I also have a similiar skiff its a sea n sport 14. I had that problem when running a 25 with the gas tank in the rear of the boat. Since then i have switched to a nissan 18 2 stroke.I also added a front deck and moved the gas tank to the bow. The boat rides level now.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Trim up a little maybe?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> I also have a similiar skiff its a sea n sport 14. I had that problem when running a 25 with the gas tank in the rear of the boat. Since then i have switched to a nissan 18 2 stroke.I also added a front deck and moved the gas tank to the bow. The boat rides level now.


Really? So moving the gas tank to the bow stop it from plowing? 
I haven't tried that, didn't cross my mind as a solution to my problem.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Trim up a little maybe?


If you mean adjusting the pins on the motor, then yes I've tried that. Any farther away from the transom and it porpoised. I have it on the second from last.


----------



## truckermt (Feb 2, 2011)

> > I also have a similiar skiff its a sea n sport 14. I had that problem when running a 25 with the gas tank in the rear of the boat. Since then i have switched to a nissan 18 2 stroke.I also added a front deck and moved the gas tank to the bow. The boat rides level now.
> 
> 
> Really? So moving the gas tank to the bow stop it from plowing?
> I haven't tried that, didn't cross my mind as a solution to my problem.


It was a combination of getting more weight in the bow and getting the trim pin in the right position. Im assuming the added weight up front allowed me to position the pin one notch further out. You could try adding some water jugs for balast up front and play with the trim angle. From there you can play with wieght distribution and trim settings to allow the boat to ride level. I hope it helps.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > > I also have a similiar skiff its a sea n sport 14. I had that problem when running a 25 with the gas tank in the rear of the boat. Since then i have switched to a nissan 18 2 stroke.I also added a front deck and moved the gas tank to the bow. The boat rides level now.
> >
> >
> > Really? So moving the gas tank to the bow stop it from plowing?
> ...


Ok, I see the logic in that. I need to just designate a trip just to try and figure it out. I won't bring rods. Otherwise I'll dink around with it for 15 minutes, say screw it and go catch fish. Thanks for the advice.


----------

